# N F L - Defensive Tackle Touchdown



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not sure how this will be greeted







but I think this is brilliant; Detroit Lions' Defensive Tackle Shaun Rogers returns an interception for a 70 yard touchdown. So what?







As Defensive Tackle he would normally not even see the ball and he is 350lbs or nearly 25 stones! It is a thing of beauty







and he shows good running style and ball control. The final flourish where he dives over the line and barely leaves the ground just cracked me up! The play of his life no doubt!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

reminds me of tony adams scoring for the arse a few years back....he actually controlled the ball really well, and placed it into the net with a bit of grace, which is not something that you would describe tony adams doing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Brilliant!

Bet he had a party that night!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice play.

American Football is really strange to me, the number of players on the pitch that will never see the ball is ridiculous. It's more a game of chess with live pieces, give me Rugby any day.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Poor bloke looked like he needed oxygen more than a party after that run









I bet the only other time he has every run like that is just before McDonalds closing time


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great run for a DT but nearly didn't make it due to the crap block he got. The second one was enough to get him home though. Don't think I would have considered standing in front of him to tackle.
















Alasdair


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats just brilliant. Love the "jump" he does at the end


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Alas said:


> Don't think I would have considered standing in front of him to tackle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably comparable to headbutting a Eurostar.........


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

strange_too said:


> American Football is really strange to me, the number of players on the pitch that will never see the ball is ridiculous. It's more a game of chess with live pieces, give me Rugby any day.


I couldn't agree more.

Great post, John - this was the highlight of the week!

Today the highlights from the Seattle-Washington playoff game showed an interception run back for a touchdown, but this time by a defensive back. His use of his blockers and acceleration were incredible! I hope to see the day when the US can get even a fraction of these athletes to play rugby.

I've been reviewing classic rugby match highlights from the past 35 years (what a lovely Christmas present - thanks!!!). The changes in the game following the advent of professionalism are *remarkable* when you see them in such rapid succession.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > American Football is really strange to me, the number of players on the pitch that will never see the ball is ridiculous. It's more a game of chess with live pieces, give me Rugby any day.
> ...










I would have not liked to have been the wide reciever who tried to tackle him, that hand-off / stiff-arm must have been like having a telegraph pole pushed into your face









Glad the DVD arrived, did you get them all? I sent them in two packages to spread the risk! But you are correct the game has changed almost beyond recognition in the last 35 years, it has lost something since turning professional but it is still the greatest team game


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mini versus Sherman tank springs to mind for the wee guy trying the tackle - would you try stopping that weight and size in full flight?









Great FUN bit of video - what You Tube is all about!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

mel said:


> would you try stopping that weight and size in full flight?


Go for the legs!! and remember that great line, the bigger they are the more it hurts when they land on you.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

limey said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > would you try stopping that weight and size in full flight?
> ...


Any chance you might be a Giants fan, Martin? If so, congrats on the win against our Buccaneers, and good luck against the Cowboys.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That was marvellous - though he looked a tiny bit "tired" at the end!!! Like Howard I just don't get American Football - bits of it are great to see (like this video) but how (why!?!?) does it take a whole afternoon to play four 15 minute(?) quarters (shouldn't it just take an hour or maybe an hour & a quarter to allow for 1/2 time







?) & how can you have two teams (defensive & offensive) playing for one team & be able to substitute the whole team (11 substitutes!!)?!?!

I don't get Aussi rules football (sorry that should be read as "fighting") either!

Rugby - both codes as far as I'm concerned - is the game to beat all other games







!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> how (why!?!?) does it take a whole afternoon to play four 15 minute(?) quarters (shouldn't it just take an hour or maybe an hour & a quarter to allow for 1/2 time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Television commercials are a big part of it. It's really obvious when you attend a game and there are these long gaps of NOTHING GOING ON while the commercials are played to people watching on TV. However, they do give you more time to go and get another beer, so it's not all bad.

IMO, there are WAY too many penalties and stoppages between plays. I sometimes wish they'd open it up a bit more and let 'em play the damn game. On the flip side, many of the penalties are in place to help protect players from serious injury. Anyone who thinks all the padding and helmets and such are unnecessary has never played the gameâ€¦or seen it played up close.

Regarding the two teams...that's just the way it's done. Each individual is a specialist with unique talents that can be utilized to optimize a team's ability to dominate the other side. I actually like that aspect of the game...the fact that a kicker kicks, a quarterback controls the play, linemen work the trenches, receivers and running backs catch and run to gain yardage, etc.

IMO, it's comparable to a military operation with specialized weaponry available for deployment to achieve specific results.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Don't know about Martin, but I'm a happy NY Football Giants fan - have been ever since I could see and hear!

Paul, I think if you could see gridiron games from the early days (before the advent of the NFL, so we're talking around the turn of the last century), you'd recognise a lot more. The game has evolved considerably over the past 100 years, Since it's been professional for most of that time in a large country where it's the only major ball/pitch sport, well, money talks. Although I'll disagree with you about Rules (I like to watch it, would never play it), I agree with you about gridiron. I think it's a complete waste of time to watch a game (unless the G-Men are playing!), something most Americans will start to realise now that you can get the condensed games on the NFL channel.

I'd love to see time between plays shortened. Puts more pressure on people, demands more fitness, forces people to think on their feet, reduces substitutions and keeps the game _moving_! Every time I watch a gridiron game, I hear the group of soldiers from the end of "Holy Grail" shouting: "GET ON WITH IT!"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Every time I watch a gridiron game, I hear the group of soldiers from the end of "Holy Grail" shouting: "GET ON WITH IT!"












gridiron and baseball effectively killed off the much superior betamax apparently as only VHS tapes were available in 4 hour length to tape a whole game. Only in America







could a game dictate that an inferior format would be more popular!

Since the fiasco in the mud at Wembley I haven't hear anything about the "resurrection" of the game here!


----------

